# modules-update

## Shining Arcanine

I seem to have no modules-update command on any of my Gentoo systems. I am troubleshooting why a module does not load and one of the sites suggested running this command. What package do I install to gain modules-update?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shining Arcanine,

Its update-modules, modules-update was a symlink which has since been removed

----------

## VoidMage

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Its update-modules, modules-update was a symlink which has since been removed

 

Also, it shouldn't be really necessary (on 2.6 kernels, that is), it only produces a file,

that should be redundant, as module-init-tools pick up every *.conf file in /etc/modprobe.d.

Even the comment in that script tell so.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Its update-modules, modules-update was a symlink which has since been removed 
> 
> Also, it shouldn't be really necessary (on 2.6 kernels, that is), it only produces a file,
> 
> that should be redundant, as module-init-tools pick up every *.conf file in /etc/modprobe.d.
> ...

 

It did not help, but I was able to fix what was wrong anyway. Apparently, lilo was interfering with my kernel recompilation, such that new symbols were not being found when I would try to load a module. /sbin/lilo fixed it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shining Arcanine,

If that fixed it, you were not actually booting the new kernel.

All that the /sbin/lilo command does is build a new block list for lilo to load when you boot.

lilo is quite happy to load your old kernel from free space in /boot as long as its not be reused.

----------

